

SimplyHappyNews.com Just what it says on the URI - pclark
http://simplyhappynews.com
Just a quick offbeat submission that I thought readers may appreciate in their RSS feed. Enough with all the doom and gloom :)
======
petercooper
Back in the 70s or 80s there was a printed newspaper dedicated to printing
only "happy" news. It went bankrupt pretty quickly. Sadly I'm struggling to
find the citation, but I read about it in an encyclopaedia as a kid and
thought it was funny (and learned a little about how grims adults were that
day..)

With next to no cost and just linking to external stories, this, however, has
a chance. Could you turn this into the Drudge of happy news? Who knows - but
hey, I think you've picked a pretty good time to try!

------
jbyers
Infrequent updates reduce the happy feeling.

~~~
apgwoz
In a world where workers get trampled for a good deal at Wal-Mart, the
infrequency is probably just reality.

~~~
Alex3917
Happy news doesn't make you want to buy stuff you don't need at Wal-Mart.
Unhappy news is an inside job.

------
sdurkin
Ha, fun. Although the story about the divorced guy celebrating christmas every
day made me kinda sad.

------
chime
This made me sad:
[http://www.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/story/0,22049,23013493...](http://www.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/story/0,22049,23013493-5012895,00.html)

:( I guess happiness is in how you read it.

------
immad
I like it. I wish actual news was at least half positive

~~~
sh1mmer
Maybe we could write something to splice a feed of Happy News into a feed of
regular news to achieve balance in the force.

------
ibsulon
I remember <http://happynews.com/> as well -- I considered this a while back,
but journalists aren't writing happy news right now, and I couldn't see
putting the money into finding and writing it myself.

------
warwick
It's also worth checking out happynews.com, which is a bit more frequently
updated.

------
mtw
news are not made to get people happy. In my opinion, humans invented instead
stories, music tunes, books, movies, comic books to get hope, happinness and
strive for good things.

------
zitterbewegung
Someone should make simplysadnews.

------
cabalamat
Nice idea.

